# introducing spice into marriage



## Changecage (Jan 14, 2020)

HI,
We've been married over 17 yrs and have a relatively strong marriage. However, our sex life has become rather routine. In addition, age and job stress have impacted my ability to perform. I would like to incorporate this "dysfunction" into our sex life....I think it might be fun. I would also like to explore my wife taking a more dominate role in our sex life's. How have other couples introduced kink into their relationships when sex is not an easy discussion topic?


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

One couple’s kinky is normal to another


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Changecage said:


> HI,
> We've been married over 17 yrs and have a relatively strong marriage. However, our sex life has become rather routine. In addition, age and job stress have impacted my ability to perform. I would like to incorporate this "dysfunction" into our sex life....I think it might be fun. I would also like to explore my wife taking a more dominate role in our sex life's. How have other couples introduced kink into their relationships when sex is not an easy discussion topic?


The best thing you can do is improve communication about it so it IS an easy discussion topic. Then it just becomes a, "hey I have a fun idea" type of thing over morning coffee. Sometimes you try the fun idea and will think yah thats was really fun we'll have to make that a more regular thing, or you will say, that wasn't all that great. Once you start trying new stuff and finding things that excite you both you grow from there.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

You could just start trying new things in the bedroom. Start with blind folds, handcuffs, and other mild bandage. 

Alternatively you could tie yourself up and let her find you and then tell her how you want to be dominated.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

What do you mean by kinky acts? I mean, whatever is kinky to me, it could be vanilla for you.

What do you want to do?


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> What do you mean by kinky acts? I mean, whatever is kinky to me, it could be vanilla for you.
> 
> What do you want to do?


As in said, “One couple’s kinky is normal to another”


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Longtime Hubby said:


> As in said, “One couple’s kinky is normal to another”


I missed that!


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> I missed that!


No prob. Some people may think what we do in our bedroom is kinky. Others? Tame. I do wonder what friends do!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

pastasauce79 said:


> What do you mean by kinky acts? I mean, whatever is kinky to me, it could be vanilla for you.
> 
> What do you want to do?


I have dehydrated jalapenos, thai super-chilis, cayenne and habaneros. I've treated them all with lye to make sure they are all kinky.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Are you wanting your wife to lead or be control? Other than on tv, women are usually not wanting to lead, especially when it comes to sex. I think her having to lead in the bedroom will get old fast. You should work on your health. If you need your t levels raised, then do it.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Wanting your wife to dominate you is one step from wanting her to cuckold you. Is that what you are really after?


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

jsmart said:


> Are you wanting your wife to lead or be control? Other than on tv, women are usually not wanting to lead, especially when it comes to sex. I think her having to lead in the bedroom will get old fast. You should work on your health. If you need your t levels raised, then do it.


So true. Once here in past 21years


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

"How have other couples introduced kink into their relationships?"

like anything, baby steps first.
how about something not too radical, like buy a sex swing, put a hook into a ceiling joist to hold her over the bed, and experiment with different ways of having sex with her in it. 

if you find her enjoying that more than once or twice....that is a good indication she might be into other even more kinky things. 

Come back, tell us how it all went, and we can line up steps 2, 3, and 4 for you to try next.


----------

